# Black cap chickadees



## finlander (Jan 11, 2007)

We just returned from the Vanderbilt family cabin after a weeks stay. Saw no black caps. We might be the only family members who feed the wild birds there. Saw a few ruby throated hummers. But not the numbers we are used to see there. But the low numbers of black caps concern me. Any ideas why the lack of birds this spring?


----------



## Luv2hunteup (Mar 22, 2003)

Bird flu. That’s why the DNR recommended removing bird feeders this spring.


----------



## LGB (9 mo ago)

finlander said:


> We just returned from the Vanderbilt family cabin after a weeks stay. Saw no black caps. We might be the only family members who feed the wild birds there. Saw a few ruby throated hummers. But not the numbers we are used to see there. But the low numbers of black caps concern me. Any ideas why the lack of birds this spring?


We have black capped, juncos and titmouse all winter. Right now, none. I think they are winter inhabitants here and somewhere else the other couple seasons.


----------



## Scout 2 (Dec 31, 2004)

We had more this winter than in the past 3 or 4 years. If you have the bird feeder out in that area you will have bears as their numbers seem to be up this year


----------



## LGB (9 mo ago)

Scout 2 said:


> We had more this winter than in the past 3 or 4 years. If you have the bird feeder out in that area you will have bears as their numbers seem to be up this year


IF you live in Bear country. We're not but Lake City is Bear country.


----------



## 22 Chuck (Feb 2, 2006)

Had a chickadee evaluate the bird house about 3 wks ago but decided against , I guess.


----------



## Tilden Hunter (Jun 14, 2018)

Last year I saw hardly any during bear and deer season, which is unusual. Typically I see many.


----------



## Spade (Feb 20, 2007)

Have only seen a couple within the last few weeks, VS 50 or 60 this winter, I'm thinking they have enough seeds in in the woods etc, they don't have to rely on feeders. I don't believe they are migrators.


----------



## finlander (Jan 11, 2007)

Black cap are year round. Last April we went to Vandy in early April. Put out black oil seeds in a lil basket on the back clothes line. We left and the turkey hunters arrived next. A black bear came in and tore down the clothes line. My cousin didn’t stay outside long. Didn’t make it to the outhouse either that night.


----------



## Wyandotte (Feb 15, 2016)

Luv2hunteup said:


> Bird flu. That’s why the DNR recommended removing bird feeders this spring.


I did not know about this DNR recommendation. Thanks.


----------



## Luv2hunteup (Mar 22, 2003)

Wyandotte said:


> I did not know about this DNR recommendation. Thanks.











Temporary removal of bird feeders







www.michigan.gov


----------



## wpmisport (Feb 9, 2010)

“Current research suggests songbirds are less susceptible to highly pathogenic avian influenza and are unlikely to play a significant role in spreading the virus,” 

Infection of wild birds occurs, through contact with infected poultry, by equipment, and on the clothing and shoes of caretaker.
It is affecting poultry more than anything at this time.


----------



## stevieblunder (Feb 27, 2011)

I live in the hardwoods outside of Gaylord and saw a lot of chickadees this past winter and spring up in the branches. I don't put out feeders. In the summer it's mostly robins and blue jays and rarely see the chickadees. Had a beautiful male scarlet tanager above my deck the other day. A first.


----------



## fowl (Feb 15, 2003)

Still seeing them around Gaylord area. I think in the summer when there’s tons of food and they’re nesting they’re not as concentrated and a little more subtle compared to winter. 


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## finlander (Jan 11, 2007)

Not even chickadees in the back yard here in
Muskie-gone. I’ve been listening for them. Always at Vanderbilt however. Saw a tananger a few years ago from the Berry Junction bike path. WOW is that a colorful bird. I’d love to get a photo of one.


----------



## finlander (Jan 11, 2007)

Two black caps showed up today along with their one hatchling, well only saw the one. One adult fed the young from seeds and mealworms I put on a wire mesh platform. Only one visit that I saw.


----------



## Fishndude (Feb 22, 2003)

I am in SE Michigan, and we have lots of Chickadees. They love the suet feeder I put out for Woodpeckers.


----------



## Tilden Hunter (Jun 14, 2018)

So far this bear season I've seen exactly one. I've lost some balsam fir the last couple of years, maybe this has something to do with it.


----------



## Martin Looker (Jul 16, 2015)

They are checking out my feeder waiting for me to fill it. If I go set in my blind they show up after about 10 minutes. I also have feeders back there.


----------



## triplelunger (Dec 21, 2009)

I feed the birds by my blind, too.


----------

